# Sleepy eye mod?



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Will someone tell me how to do this? It makes the lights pop up only half-way


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

try searchin justt a tiny bit... its really not to hard to find, and there are alotta threads on this


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

searched for "sleepy eye", found nothing will someone post a link please?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

please dont say you found nothing, because this has been talked about HUNDREDS of times......


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Loki said:


> please dont say you found nothing, because this has been talked about HUNDREDS of times......


So give him a link and be of help instead of talking about searching all the damn time.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

searched "sleepy eye" got 22 hits.

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=193317


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well lets see i know of 2 ways to do this. 

The easist way is to unplug the motors to your herad lights and manual turn the knob to the "sleepy eye" position.

The other way is to buy the kit and install it. I have seen the kit around a few times, but i dont remeber where i saw it at.

and i found a link but the pics dont work, so you all own me big for fixing the pictures here.... well here ya go!


SLEEPY EYE MOD, THE BEST WAY SO FAR:

Here is the best way to make the sleepy eyes, better than Pivot IMHO, cause you can turn the lights on 

First, remove the drivers side kick panel, so you'll have better access to the fuse panel. 

You'll see this.










Remove the 2 10mm bolts on the left side of the panel, allowing the panel to swing out, exposing a bunch of wires. You may need to remove some zip ties at this point.









Find the small gauge (like 22?) LIGHT BLUE WIRE, with silver dots, it comes from the 5amp Headlight Motor Fuse. Splice a switch into this wire. It's tight in there, but there's plenty of wire to cut, and reconnect with new wires. (Yeah, I know, duct tape sucks....)









Place the switch where ever you want, I put mine inside the center console. 









You're done!! With the work that is.

To operate:
-Put switch in "On" position, so the headlights will operate normally.
-Turn headlights "On"
-Flip switch to "Off"
-Turn headlights "Off", lights should go out, but they stay up.
-Flip switch on, then quickly off, the lights will go down a little. Continue doing this until the lights are at the height you desire.
-When happy with the height, leave the switch "Off" and turn the headlights on, the housings will not move, but the lights will turn on. 
-To return to normal: flip the switch to "On"

*be careful not to bump the highbeam lever, this will cause the llights to extend fully. also, if you see a cop, "flash" your brights, the lights will go up, and look totally normal.*


End Result:









All thanks to Blacks13 form the SR20 Forums.

i will be doing this so if you wnat better pictures just let me know.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

^ awesome


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

That is the best sleepy eye trick i have seen yet! Im going to try it. 

Awsome thread. Someone should sticky this one .


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks alot dude, i really appriciate it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Harris said:


> So give him a link and be of help instead of talking about searching all the damn time.


because all the DAMM time this same person post more and more threads that have been HERE all long, he does not search at all.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey guys i did a lil search and found some info on the sleepy eye look
> 
> yes you can do it manuelly
> and yes there is a controller that u can buy for 90 bucks
> ...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=29708&highlight=sleepy+eyes

man that drift240sxdrag must be a genius. he pulled up his old posts and his old thread using the search button.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

YOUR a G man.......you know how to SEARCH! :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that first how-to is retardedly stupid. there's no need to do all that. you also cant drive with the headlights like that, they wont be properly aimed at the road so you wont be able to see. click the link that Drift posted and you'll figure out the easy and smart way to do it. retards. oh yeah, and duct tape on electrical is a big no no. duct tape has metal in it. metal is a conductor. i think you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> that first how-to is retardedly stupid. there's no need to do all that. you also cant drive with the headlights like that, they wont be properly aimed at the road so you wont be able to see. click the link that Drift posted and you'll figure out the easy and smart way to do it. retards. oh yeah, and duct tape on electrical is a big no no. duct tape has metal in it. metal is a conductor. i think you can figure out the rest.



^WORD^


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

hey i just rembered about that link, nothing more, not saying that one wasy is better than the other, but thats what i found for the guy asking a qustion, no search if i search find it, ill give em the harder way Duh.... lol j/k


:cheers:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually the easiest may to do it.... Pull out the light pop switch cut the brown wire and ur done...

Pretty easy huh??

The only thing is you cant run the sleepies with ur headlights on unless you put a switch on it. once u do that you turn your headlights on, press in the button turn ur lights off now flick the button and they will slowely drop to the position you want them...


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok all the people in here bitching about him needing to do a search need to shut up. You are all so damn anoying with that crap. Let him ask if he wants to. 
If you dont want to look at the thread dont respond or just recoment a search you dont need to make smart ass comments about people, its just not necesary


Everytime i see a new thread on sleepy eyes it is a slightly different version , and this is the best version i have seen yet because it allows you to use your headlights even if they arent aimed properly it still looks bad ass with the lights on and if you are in the city you dont even need the lights to be aimed to see .

So i for one am glad he asked because if he had not this version of sleepy eyes 
would not have been exposed.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

hey guys while we are on the subject of sleepy eyes. are there aany kits out there with that use the stock housing to aim the beam correctly? maybe like a projector? 


(puts on fireproof suit)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SUPERMAN said:


> Ok all the people in here bitching about him needing to do a search need to shut up. You are all so damn anoying with that crap. Let him ask if he wants to.
> If you dont want to look at the thread dont respond or just recoment a search you dont need to make smart ass comments about people, its just not necesary
> 
> 
> ...


and who the hell are you?? shut up



s3v3rth3stars said:


> hey guys while we are on the subject of sleepy eyes. are there aany kits out there with that use the stock housing to aim the beam correctly? maybe like a projector?
> 
> 
> (puts on fireproof suit)


to make a product you're describing, you would have to take account the angle the lights are opened and it wouldn't be a good idea since the amount of light wouldn't be enough for safe night driving


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I dont know of any kit but i have heard of people using those thin type fog lights and mointing them where the stock lamp originaly was. Those fogs can be aimed up or down however you want.

Take a look a www.phase2motortrend.com on that site you will see a red s13 with lazy eyes and two round fogs. IOm not shure if thats a kit or if its custom but its similar to what i was saying just they used 2 round fogs instead of the sort off oval shaped long thin fogs.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they're not fog lights.. their hella H9 halogen 90mm projectors. www.clearcorner.com makes a kit. Halo from zilvia.net made his own. he said the hardest part was making a bracket with proper angles to aim the beam correctly.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Ok all the people in here bitching about him needing to do a search need to shut up. You are all so damn anoying with that crap. Let him ask if he wants to.
> If you dont want to look at the thread dont respond or just recoment a search you dont need to make smart ass comments about people, its just not necesary


if you don't like us telling people to search, then don't read it. we ARE just implying the RULES that everyone MUST follow. these ARE the rules that YOU aggreed to when YOU registered to NF. hey and guess what? "if you don't like it, get out." (quoted from probably all the mods directed at us) 



*Rules:

1)Search – search, search, search. The search button is in the header of EVERY page loaded on NissanForums.com. Search is the third link in from the right on the header. Please use it before you post. Even though this forum is relatively new there is a lot of good information in the database of previous posts. You might find that your question has already been discussed at length and answered.*


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^^ Word^^


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I took piks of what to do I'll post tonight or tomorrow..


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yea MAD PEOPLE!!!! W00tz0rz lol dman everyone is pissy

just relax, who cares, but now we have several diferent ways to do the mod!

look at it that way, plus im gonna make a web site with tutorails and stuff like this that people keep asking, so soon when i get the basic outline done ill be asking for stuff to toss up there.

peace out ya g-dawgs.... lol <-no that was wrong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> yea MAD PEOPLE!!!! W00tz0rz lol dman everyone is pissy
> 
> just relax, who cares, but now we have several diferent ways to do the mod!
> 
> ...


kinda like a do-it-yourself sticky?? -_-


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> kinda like a do-it-yourself sticky?? -_-


exaclty

except its a web site, that will have stuff! lol, like pictures and other things yea uhm w00t lol, 

it will be better than a sticky due to the fact that it would have PICTURES!!!

lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> exaclty
> 
> except its a web site, that will have stuff! lol, like pictures and other things yea uhm w00t lol,
> 
> ...



quick OT question......are you asian?


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> quick OT question......are you asian?


ey bro, come over today around 630 cause im about to do the sleepy eye to my car...


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

what kind of toggle switch should i get... " a specific one "???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't matter. perferably one that works


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

and what kind of wire/cable should i use??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> and what kind of wire/cable should i use??


OMG your gonna do the Kevin Ghetto way for Sleepy eyes?!!!!!!!! SO AM I!!! :fluffy: LOL .....no i cant......cuss the frikin alarm, once it turns on or something the lights go down


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cut the brown wire










And have fun


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you need to learn how to re-size those pictures.

and about the switch, get a spring loaded switch.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry piks are hosted by photobucket, as for a switch ahhh fuk get into all of that sh!t simple works just fine for me.... : )


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

BIG QUESTION!!.... Ok, i got the sleepy working but my left head light is out now.... and before i did it through the button, i went and tryed to do it by the fuse box by cutting the light blue wire but that didnt work... and im not sure when my light went out... could i have burnt the bulb out?? cause i connected the wires correctly and their all back to normal...


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why did you cut the blue wire??


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> quick OT question......are you asian?



uhm asain, NOPE not here well maybe.......

you decide!


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> well lets see i know of 2 ways to do this.
> 
> The easist way is to unplug the motors to your herad lights and manual turn the knob to the "sleepy eye" position.
> 
> ...



CAUSDE THIS FUCKIN POST, I CUT THE LIGHT BLUE WIRE, but is my headlight out cause of me doing this???


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes. Now your car will explode  Did you try reconnecting the wire?


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Yes. Now your car will explode  Did you try reconnecting the wire?


yea i did.. and its funny cause the right headlight works fine


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> Cut the brown wire
> 
> [/IMG]


hell no it wasnt the brown wire! it was the frikin GREEN one!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Loki said:


> hell no it wasnt the brown wire! it was the frikin GREEN one!


Look at the picture all i did was cut the brown wire behind the switch and u can run the sleepers, only without the headlights on.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> Look at the picture all i did was cut the brown wire behind the switch and u can run the sleepers, only without the headlights on.


Dude ill post a picture on how we did it with the green wire... and we did try the brown one which didnt work... and im hella bumed cause my left headlight is out and i dont even know why, shortage maybe?? i dont know PLEASE HELP SOMEONE!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> Dude ill post a picture on how we did it with the green wire... and we did try the brown one which didnt work... and im hella bumed cause my left headlight is out and i dont even know why, shortage maybe?? i dont know PLEASE HELP SOMEONE!!


quit your winning i got a cold cuss last night was fucking cold im happy that you got OWNED on smash bro's ^_^


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> quit your winning i got a cold cuss last night was fucking cold im happy that you got OWNED on smash bro's ^_^


:OT: REMATCH PUNK!!....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you will get owned once more......and yeah fix that light man it looks sad.....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This thread is done with. Loki, I'm warning you. Don't go OT. Next time I won't be so nice. The same goes for everyone else.


----------

